# Nutrient content of fish feces



## aranderson

Greetings-

New to membership, thanks in advance for the help.

Anyone have information and/or literature outlining the general nutrient composition of fish feces? I would like to be scientific about using my fish waste on plants and in the yard,

Thanks! Alec


----------



## Guest

i cant help u with the break down but my mom's roses have improved since she started pouring the water i change from the tank.


----------



## emc7

If I recall correctly ferts are listed by potassium, phosphorous and nitrogen content. Although there is some phosphorous in fish poop since there is some in fish food and pH buffers and some potassium in hard water and cichlid salts, I think you can safely assume that its mostly Nitrogen (nitrate) and treat it like a high nitrogen content manure or possibly like liquid fertilizer used in "fertigation". 

A nitrate test kit will get you parts per million, so you can calculate how much nitrate you are using if you know how much fish water you are using. At 40 ppm, it takes 100 liters (26 gallons) to yield 4 grams of nitrate. Obviously there is more in the solid waste bit I don't know the breakdown.

You can buy phosphorous and potassium test kits, too since they are used by people trying to grow plants in the aquarium and minimize algae, but since these are nutrients that planted tank enthusiasts usually need to add to the water, I would not expect them to be present in a large amount.


----------



## TheOldSalt

I used to scrape up the goo on the bottom of my goldfish pools and sell it as "'amazin' miracle muck!" 
Lots of folks swore by the stuff.


----------



## Guest

LOL tos!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

